# HOTV - Team Clyde-0-Mite Arrives at GreenRun Speedway



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good evening race fans James T. Jet here for HOTV bringing you complete coverage of the 2012 Virginia Ultra G Cup race. Couple thing to report this evening. First GreenRun Speedway has a new wrecker. BRP is now the official wrecker of GreenRun Speedway. Our track photographer Aurora Cannon caught a great shot of the new wrecker.









Howdy TJET fans it is great to be back at GreenRun Speedway. Returning to GreenRun is team Clyde-0-Mite. They hail from Colorodo and have been competitive every race they have entered. Aurora snapped this shot when they arrived.











I checked in with their crew chief and they suffered some minor damage on their hot rod entry. They will be working tonight to replace the roll bar and windscreen. They should be hitting the track for some test runs tomorrow afternoon. James their cheetah look dangerous and I look forward to seeing it on the track. Heard that the Purple Gang and Bubba are on their way. That’s it James me and the crew chief Pueblo are headed to the local watering hole.
Thanks Smokey. Race fans that’s it for this evening report Good night and God Bless.


----------

